# Up north bassin



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I hardly ever check this section of the site out, I don't know why. I guess I just forget about it. I love to see your guy's pics from down south, you guys pick a lot of nice fish down there. Here are a few I've pulled out of the Sandusky bay, the past few days. No real hogs, but some nice fish. I'll post more largemouth when I get them off of my phone. The one pic is real blurry but you get the point.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Those are some sweeet bronzebacks. What type of lure were you using for those?


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks, they were all caught with a baby bass, zoom fluke rigged weightless. That is my favorite thing to throw in the bay right now. With the exception of the blurry pic on top. I caught that one on a jointed rapala minnow


----------

